# Starting again



## Minion72 (Mar 3, 2021)

I was diagnosed in November 2017 with hbA1c 83, 1000mg metformin + low carb diet for 7 months resulted in weight loss (43lb) and hba1c 40 = yippee I cried
Following a job change in 2018 and being at home for a year (and no swimming) by June 2020 Hba1c was 63 and weight - well hello again to most of those 43lbs.  Last month I started Ozempic and have just upped to 0.5mg (no weight loss yet but no side effects either).
Trying to work out what I can do better (exercise is Ok diet not good)  
I suppose the question is how to change mindset so that the bad food isn't attractive?


----------



## Inka (Mar 3, 2021)

Making a meal plan might help. Concentrate not on what you’re missing out, but try to get as many nutritious foods in there as you can. Knowing what you’re eating all week helps stop you thinking about those treat type foods.


----------



## mage 1 (Mar 6, 2021)

I do as a daily diary what I’m going to eat counting the calories and the carbs making sure I’ve got the food in and the main thing that help me is online shopping I’m not tempted to pick up the things I like


----------

